# Tent for the Paymaster



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have noticed a lot of tent/tent type structures were used for alot of railroad applications in the early days. So I decided to build a few. My first one is a large one for a paymaster tent.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Close up of sign


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I covered the material with 3 coats of titebond 3 glue, to make it waterproof, 

This is my first try of a tent, with several more to come

Dennis


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dennis-

Looks cool. What did you use for the tent canvas?


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

What no stilts? Is it going to hang by tent stakes?
Looking good Dennis.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Eric
I purchased a discounted white cloth at walmart, 3 coats of titbond 3 hopefully will waterproof it.
Thanks for your compliment.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes Jim I will have to try to find a spot of land to set it on,
You know a cliff hanging tent would be interesting
Thanks Jim
Dennis


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That came out really nice Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks really cool! Are the wood parts laser cut? They look very precise.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Winn
Yes it is cut by a laser, cutting a couple more, cook shack and a couple mess tents.
Thanks for asking
Dennis


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I remember living during the summer at Camp Greenbrier, Alderson, West Virginia in hard backed tents. They were cool. When I became a counselor, I had the opportunity to put these up at the beginning of the camping season. It was a lot of fun. Good job.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Haven't been on for quite a while as spring and summer were just too hectic. Just posted an question in the model section on doing canvas tarp covered loads and this seems to be a direction to try. Just wish I knew what cloth to buy as I have no experience at buying such stuff. And spect with the correct cloth, one could do the old tea stain thing for weathering.

Days ago on an early rail yahoo group, some guy was talking about doing canvas covered loads in HO (they pretty much all do that little stuff) and the guy said he had considered using silk and some other guy commented that the thread count for that scale would need to be way too high. Spect in that scale it would need to be pretty smooth to look realistic.

Doug


----------

